
Notion encourages busy-work and I’m tired of it - optemization
https://medium.com/diesdas-direct/notion-encourages-busy-work-and-im-tired-of-it-b1e049edb663
======
Nextgrid
I recommend against using Notion for the simple reason that they managed to
make _text editing_ lag. I didn't know that was even possible with today's
processing power.

